# Tool stand recommendation



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I used a "work-mate" type stand for two years in my business before buying a dedicated stand for my compound sliding miter saw. One thing I highle recommend is to buy two "C" clamps and clamp the saw to the work-mate when used.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Just make one,I can't get you a picture but mine is 18" deep x20"w x39" tall. It has a top, middle and bottom shelf. Miter saw on top, 12.5 Delta planner on the middle (the added weight really helps to anchor the cart) Two misc. tool boxes on the bottom shelf which is 3/4 plywood with 4" casters on the bottom. Very mobile and solid. If I need to cut long lengths I just set a roller stand on each side. You didn't say which 10" Makita your were getting, I would bite the bullet now and get the dual slide compound miter saw you won't regret it. If you need help with sales pitch to your spouse let me know.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I am getting the basic Makita single compund 10" miter saw. I really don't need more than that. I just need good straight cuts for the bulk of my project and 45 degree for most of the rest. I am not going to do molding or anything like that , so I don't think I need more than that.

I did see the Husky X workhorse stand today after seeing the B&D workmates, and the Husky looks great for what I need. Any thoughts on the Husky?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

For quite a few years, until I finally bought a regular miter saw stand, I used a stand that I made, similar to the size that you are referring to, and it worked fine for most things, but when I had long work to do, I bolted the saw to a couple of pieces of 10' Unistrut, for which I had made corresponding blocks, the same height as the saw table, and same spacing as the base of the saw, which I could bolt on for end supports. It was a bit slower to set up than my stand is, but worked well, and the Unistrut took up almost no space in the corner when not in use.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you are dealing with longer boards you are better off buying a good mitersaw stand then selling it on craigslist when your job is done for $50 off retail when the job is done. Look for a deal, get a 10% off coupon, it will be well worth it in the longrun


----------

